# Looking for code to start.



## sevenk (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello folks,

I've recently upgraded to FreeBSD (during 2012). I enjoy working with it, for now I only use a virtualizer because my EFI version is too old to support a BTX loader (on my laptop, no problems). I'm looking to develop on Unix, I've googled Java but no document is interesting. Do you have serious links to send/post me that I can seriously work on? Clear code for a beginner in code with FreeBSD managing as target.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## sevenk (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, I recently had some directions from sites and I am still interested in C threads in the "Userland Programming & Scripting" section.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## saxon3049 (Nov 16, 2013)

@sevenk, I would look for an existing project and contribute to that, also I would use it as an opportunity to find a project that needs a developer, but start with programs that you use regularly and already know and can suggest improvements too.


----------



## sevenk (Nov 20, 2013)

@saxon3049, it'd be smart as improvement that I could to see, with feh, directly my picture without any artifacts like windows from X11, just a picture, resized on my black screen and with its name/info inside with the right color (white). To control with my eyes picture captured.


----------



## saxon3049 (Nov 22, 2013)

sevenk said:
			
		

> @saxon3049, it'd be smart as improvement that I could to see, with feh, directly my picture without any artifacts like window from x11, just a picture, resized in my black screen and with its name/info inside with the right color (white). To control with my eyes picture captured.



Then that's what I would go with, I would not recommend anyone just starts a project and hopes to get it included in the base install of anything. @sevenk, I would recommend you read this The Cathedral & the Bazaar. Not only is it a awesome bit of writing, but it covers the whole understood methods of when to fork and how to pick up a dead applications etc. While it has a heavy GNU bias it's still a good read.


----------



## sevenk (Nov 23, 2013)

saxon3049 said:
			
		

> The Cathedral & the Bazaar... understood methods of when to fork and how to pick up a dead applications etc.


Ok, I'm going to read that and try to understand methods. It seems to talk about OS in the '90s, remembering about *L*inux/*U*nix offer.:beer


----------

